# VTA - Solutions to flavour ban



## Hooked (27/9/19)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/usa-vape-crisis-fight-back-begins/

The Vapor Technology Association [VTA] has come up with an 11 step set of solutions it wants to discuss with the Trump administration.

Tobacco 21 – Raise the age from 18 to 21 to purchase tobacco and nicotine vapor products, instead of restricting flavors.
Implement Strict Marketing Standards to prevent nicotine vapor products from being marketed to or attractive to youth.
Close Loopholes by Banning Sales on Third-Party Marketplaces like Alibaba, Amazon, eBay, et al.
“Three Strikes and You’re Out” for any retailer accumulating three violations in three years for selling nicotine vapor products to minors lose the right to sell nicotine vapor products.
Restrict Sale of “Super High Nicotine” Products to Adult-Only Stores.
Tax, Enforce & Educate. Impose taxes and/or user fees to pay for education and enforcement by implementing a 3% ad valorem tax and/or user fees on vapor products instead of restricting flavors.
Ban Self Service Displays. Require all tobacco products, including vapor products, to be behind a counter or in a locked display and accessible only by an employee.
Point of Sale Age Verification. Require use of third-party age verification software or technology for all online sales and all brick and mortar sales.
Brick & Mortar Warning Signs. Tobacco product retailers must display signage indicating that (a) “Unaccompanied Minors Are Not Allowed on Premises” or (b) “Products are Not for Sale to Minors” or (c) “Underage Sale Prohibited.”
End “Straw Man” Sellers. Make it illegal for any person who is not a licensed tobacco product dealer to sell, barter for, or exchange any tobacco product.
End Bulk Sales. Prohibit the retail sale of more than 2 devices or 5 packages/bottles of e-liquids in one transaction.

You can read the full details and reasoning behind each proposal here: VTA Vaping Regulation Proposals.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/9/19)

Now that sounds sensible. Thanks for sharing @Hooked 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/19)

Thanks @Hooked , at least some of this makes a lot of sense, especially the ease of buying from normal stores in the US. Have seen this starting at some garages here as well. Our vaping community might want to take a good look at some of these proposals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/10/19)

Hooked said:


> The Vapor Technology Association [VTA] has come up with an 11 step set of solutions it wants to discuss with the Trump administration.



If the same proposal was made by the government only 4 years ago, it would cause an outrage within the vaping community.
How the times have changed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (7/10/19)

I am busy reading Freakonomics, very interesting read, especially for people who are interested in things outside their level of expertise, but want to learn something new. He discusses drug use in one of the chapters, saying the ultimate way to clamp down on it is not to jail the dealers, but you have to clamp down on the users.

I believe if a child (well in this case someone under the age of 18) is caught with a nicotine producing device, such as a cigarette or a vape, or caught with alcohol, then they should be taken and put under protective custody, your parents to be contacted to pay the fine. Sorry for you if you are 19 and can't provide a valid ID.

The message should be clear - vaping is not for under 18 year olds. You will immediately see a positive response (or them sucking out a new reason to ban vaping)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/10/19)

alex1501 said:


> If the same proposal was made by the government only 4 years ago, it would cause an outrage within the vaping community.
> How the times have changed.



True. And there are lessons in this for everybody. Scott Gottlieb asked the vaping industry to come up with suggestions on how the vaping industry and regulators could work together to limit sales to minors. The industry flat ignored him, he didn't receive any response at all. Now that govt is banning flavours and sometimes vaping entirely, suddenly the industry is full of suggestions and wants to cooperate.

What message does this send to regulators elsewhere? If they want the industry to cooperate with them, what approach are they likely to adopt?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

